# FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 install to IBM xseries x336 - FREEZES



## idexbsd (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 9.1 on an IBM xSeries x336, (dual processor 3.6 and 4 of ram) but when the first blue screen appears asking if you want to install, or live cd shell the machine freezes.

What are the alternatives I have? Because I want to show my peers the advantages of FreeBSD.

Please help me.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2013)

Which image did you download and try?


----------



## idexbsd (Feb 27, 2013)

this:

FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2013)

That's good, I was afraid you may have tried the IA64 version. That's certainly not going to work.

Have you checked for BIOS/UEFI updates? That may help in this case.


----------



## idexbsd (Feb 27, 2013)

Do not think that has to do with the disk controller?

Because like I said, the system to freezes when you ask if you want to install or enter the "shell"


----------



## idexbsd (Feb 28, 2013)

SirDice, I updated the bios (1.13 -> 1.17) of this machine IBM xSeries 336 and the result was the same, the screen freezes and I have no more to restart.

What else I can do?.
Please help,


----------



## archan127 (Feb 28, 2013)

You can try going to PCBSD.ORG and downloading their 64 bit dvd or the full (not the lite or live) usb image. Those installers also allow you to install FreeBSD with an easier to use graphical interface. The first screen is the language selection. Then there is a graphic at the top of the screen which allows you to choose pcbsd. If you hit the left arrow twice it will go to their server and finally the FreeBSD option. Choose that one and follow the instructions. 

** A caveat though: if you choose to use the zfs format, you will only be able to get a 2 GB swap-space, you will have to add more space later, or another slice.


----------



## idexbsd (Feb 28, 2013)

IBM xSeries 366 is implemented by hardware, RAID 1, could this cause the problem.

AMD64 or i386 is the right platform? Which of these would be:


    FreeBSD/amd64 Project
    FreeBSD/ARM Project
    FreeBSD/i386 Project
    FreeBSD/ia64 Project
    FreeBSD/MIPS Project
    FreeBSD/pc98 Project
    FreeBSD/ppc Project
    FreeBSD/sparc64 Project
    FreeBSD/xbox Project

thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2013)

Both amd64 and i386 should work. Amd64 is preferred.

Is there any setting in the BIOS regarding RAID? Sometimes you can set it to IDE, AHCI or RAID. Try the AHCI setting if you have it.


----------



## idexbsd (Feb 28, 2013)

This link seems to have the same problem

http://www.fixya.com/support/t177432-acpi_regression_ibm_x336_dual_xeon

It is possible that the PS/2 keyboard stops working and does not allow me to continue with the installation. Since after pressing the power button is displayed sentences the machine is off.

It is possible that the PS / 2 keyboard work?


----------



## idexbsd (Feb 28, 2013)

check this:

http://osdir.com/ml/freebsd-acpi/2006-03/msg00059.html


----------



## idexbsd (Feb 28, 2013)

how the bios already has been updated, I connect my usb-keyboad and now this work!!!

i installed freebsd 9.1 AMD64.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## idexbsd (Mar 1, 2013)

I recompiled the kernel adding the options


```
include GENERIC

ident           IKERNEL
device          pf
device          pflog
device          pfsync
options         ALTQ
options         ALTQ_CBQ        # Class Bases Queuing (CBQ)
options         ALTQ_RED        # Random Early Detection (RED)
options         ALTQ_RIO        # RED In/Out
options         ALTQ_HFSC       # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options         ALTQ_PRIQ       # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options         ALTQ_NOPCC      # Required for SMP build
device          if_bridge
```

but I get the following error


```
awk -f /usr/src/sys/conf/kmod_syms.awk zfs.ko.debug  export_syms | xargs -J% objcopy % zfs.ko.debug
objcopy --only-keep-debug zfs.ko.debug zfs.ko.symbols
objcopy --strip-debug --add-gnu-debuglink=zfs.ko.symbols zfs.ko.debug zfs.ko
===> zlib (all)
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc   -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/IKERNEL/opt_global.h -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common -g -fno-omit-frame-pointer -I/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/IKERNEL  -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -mno-sse -msoft-float  -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions  -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option   -c /usr/src/sys/modules/zlib/../../net/zlib.c
ld  -d -warn-common -r -d -o zlib.ko.debug zlib.o
:> export_syms
awk -f /usr/src/sys/conf/kmod_syms.awk zlib.ko.debug  export_syms | xargs -J% objcopy % zlib.ko.debug
objcopy --only-keep-debug zlib.ko.debug zlib.ko.symbols
objcopy --strip-debug --add-gnu-debuglink=zlib.ko.symbols zlib.ko.debug zlib.ko
1 error
*** [buildkernel] Error code 2
1 error
*** [buildkernel] Error code 2
1 error
```

Seems to have to do with ZFS.

Does ZFS have conflicts with RAID1 has implemented IBM xSeries 336?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## idexbsd (Mar 8, 2013)

I think many of the modules contains the installation kernel are not compatible with this machine, so how I can know that if modules are compatible with this hardware to recompile the kernel?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Mar 9, 2013)

idexbsd said:
			
		

> I think many of the modules contains the installation kernel are not compatible with this machine, so how I can know that if modules are compatible with this hardware to recompile the kernel?


The way FreeBSD identifies hardware is by comparing the PCI ID's (vendor and product) that each driver supports to the PCI ID's that the hardware contains. If there is no match, that driver is not used for anything (though, if it is in the kernel config, it still takes up memory - generally not a problem on modern systems with lots of memory).

If there is a match between a PCI ID in a driver and a piece of hardware in the system, the driver may perform additional checking to determine if any special steps ("quirks") need to be taken for the specific hardware in your system before attaching (trying to handle) the hardware. In almost all cases, this prevents a driver from incorrectly attaching. I think there's only one case (hptrr(4)) where you need to specifically prevent / allow a driver from attaching to the hardware due to the same ID being used for two different products.


----------

